# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 11)



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Who makes's the best "Handsaw"? Please explain why you think this.....*
*


This applies to any kind of handsaw, if you think xx is better than xo for back saws but not rip saws, then post it up...


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, missplaced texans, footpatrols and historical avatar trend setters are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and brink too...


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2018)

Hard to answer this.
A sharp Disston Keystone will outcut a dull Bad Axe saw every day.
After that, it’s all in the handle.
Bad handle means sore hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't have any hand saws so I don't have an answer. Although I do have hacksaw which I guess is a hand saw. It is a craftsman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2018)

One that has a motor!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2018)

I may be a bit partial here what with where I work now 

But @Brink hits the nail on the head, no matter how good a saw, if it's dull, ain't going to get the job done. 

I like my Badaxe Bayonet for all around cutting when I don't need a ton of depth under the plate and I do have one of their 16" carcass saws for bigger jobs. But then I also have a 100+year old Simmonds 30 inch backsaw in an old Millers Falls Langdon Miter Box that when I got it figured was junk. Cut new teeth, hammer set it, and filed it by hand, now it'll cut through a 2x4 in 3 strokes. 

Heck, I've seen beautiful dovetail joints cut with a hacksaw even.

But then, if you're going to rip or resaw by hand, an old D-8 that has been sharpened correctly (I'd love a new Badaxe D-8 but even working there I can't afford it right now so I'll have to restore a nice straight Disston D-8 I bought the other day for .50) or even a Roubo style frame saw is what you want.

Really to boil it down, any saw with good steel, correctly set and sharpened, and with a comfortable handle will get the job done as long as you are using the right saw for the application.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't have any new modern saws so I can't really voice an opinion on this question. But 3 brands come to mind pretty quick if I was looking to buy a new saw, Lee Neilson, Veritas, and Bad Axe. But I have found many good quality hand saws at flea markets, garage sales, auctions etc. that just needed a good cleaning and sharpening with a tooth set. many of the old saws where made of very good quality steel. I agree with the brinkster about the handles and I'll add that the handles should fit your hand. My hands are small compared to most guys, so a guy with big ole mitts probably would not like my handle choice and vice versa.
Edit: And I'll add that if I worked where Colin does my bank account would be in trouble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2018)

I agree on handle fitting. I have big hands and most do not fit. I altered my first DT saw. Have a LN DT saw and it fits and is very nice. Really the only handsaw I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't have any new modern saws so I can't really voice an opinion on this question. But 3 brands come to mind pretty quick if I was looking to buy a new saw, Lee Neilson, Veritas, and Bad Axe. But I have found many good quality hand saws at flea markets, garage sales, auctions etc. that just needed a good cleaning and sharpening with a tooth set. many of the old saws where made of very good quality steel. I agree with the brinkster about the handles and I'll add that the handles should fit your hand. My hands are small compared to most guys, so a guy with big ole mitts probably would not like my handle choice and vice versa.
> Edit: And I'll add that if I worked where Colin does my bank account would be in trouble.



If you worked were I worked, you’d be wondering “what bank account “

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 11, 2018)

Brink said:


> If you worked were I worked, you’d be wondering “what bank account “


I resemble that.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 11, 2018)

The first handsaw I bought about 40 years ago give or take a couple of years .. probably dulled it beyond re-sharpening 35 years ago ... had been hanging on wall all these years .. then this past Christmas my 11 year old granddaughter made me this small wall hanging quilt ... her design .. picked fabric.. cut it out .. then sewed it together... my wife and I was talking about a hanger to use ... and bam it came to me .. I still have a use for this old antique...glad I kept it hanging on my shop wall all these years

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------

